# Phentermine HCL



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody know a reliable source for phentermine?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll have a nosy tomorrow, it'll be something that can be found raw n dirt cheap from China I recon.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Dont buy from india nasty cheap and chalky !! Getting the real genuine phentermine is going to cost a fair bit !! And also trial and errir until you find a good source


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

It's fooking expensive - but it's not for me. It's for my OH. Been banging on and on about it for ages. Apparently nothing else will do - you know what women are like...........


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Seriously will cost you a bomb trying to find legit phentermine . Theres other appetite supprrsrnts that are more easily to source thpugh


----------

